# Anyone else sick of burning wood?



## farmermike (Dec 24, 2009)

I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 24, 2009)

Nah.
I like the routine, and the cutting. The constantly new puzzle of felling every tree and playing with the saws.

What I could live without is stacking and hauling the splits.

Split and stack, load into the truck and restack in the ready rack, and then transfer to the deck rack.

I need a 360' conveyor from the woodpile.

The heat is worth it to me though, and I hate paying for Propane.

Buying split wood is a waste of money IMO, and leaves ya with time to spend $$$ doing something less constructive, so call it a waste of entertainment value.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ziggo_2 (Dec 24, 2009)

It cost me between 350 and 500 dollars a month to heat with lp, and thats only heating half of the 2500 sq ft house...Are you sure you want to switch to the darkside...lp for backup is ok, but I avoid it by all means.


----------



## qweesdraw (Dec 24, 2009)

I put in a new furnace 2 years ago basically for the AC for the summertime.It's kind of nice to have a new shiny furnace down in the basement!
I think it works good?(i hear it kick on if it gets real cold or if i didn't put in enough wood in prior to going to bed)
It has kicked on 6X i think? (maybe i should clean the filter)
The new furnaces are very efficient and i haven't had any problems so far.
The only problem i see is you are going to be the subject of a new energy crisis!
Especially with propane.
BP was fined a few million for fixing propane prices a few years ago.(propane never dropped in price and it just went up?)
All though not having to be a slave to the wood stove is kind of nice and a luxury a new FAKE energy crisis will be coming up soon.
As i recall a few years back we were going to run out of oil and gas was $4.50 a gallon.(suddenly they found some?)
I would keep a backup of wood at least for a year.
Enjoy energy prices while they are low.
Mark
P.S. since i assume you Farm
Why not put in a stove that burns corn?


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cutting wood is a pretty good source of exercise. I'm getting old too but if I don't get out and cut wood every so often it seems like something is missing. My wish for Christmas is to get some sort of bungee cord set up that I could reel the stove in to my easy chair, fill it, then let it snap back into place. Trotting up and down basement stairs every few hours is for the birds. The form of heat that it is and the bucks saved keeps me goin and I gotta admit chainsaws and risking a tree crushing me is kinda kinky and fun at the same time.


----------



## Uncle John (Dec 24, 2009)

The longer you keep active, the longer you live.


----------



## gwiley (Dec 24, 2009)

*No*

Although I save $5,000/year on LP that I don't burn, I don't heat with wood for the economics as much as the way it helps keep me in exercise and spending time outdoors.

After 40 I noticed that it is much nicer to sit till and not move the parts that hurt - and once I passed 250lbs I decided that was a bad idea. My 64 year old Dad is fit as a fiddle and can outsaw me any day of the week. Now, its not that logging is a measure of manliness, its that I want to be on my feet and healthy at his age and that just won't happen if I don't keep moving.

I can't cope with the boredom of exercise at a gym - I'd rather die, so logging is THE answer for long term fitness for me. I am paranoid about safety and wear every and wear every piece of PPE I can find so my gamble is that the work out will beat the risk of serious injury.


----------



## abohac (Dec 24, 2009)

*It gets old*



farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks


I'm pretty well set up to make a lot of wood fast (I have to cut for myself, my dads house and his shop). I like cutting wood but don't want to spend every moment doing it, so when we go to the woods, I take our backhoe, splitter, grain truck and cut enough in a couple days for each stove. Get it over with.


----------



## Marc (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok, aside from still being in love with wood harvesting, despite having been actively involved in all facets of it since I was old enough to walk (ok, my old man waited until I was about 13 before I ran the saw, but you get the idea), I wouldn't give up on wood burning simply because I have a very strong frugal Yankee mentality ingrained in my psyche. It's part of me now.

That means I'll never turn the heat up above 60. Mostly it stays at 55. If I didn't burn wood, that wouldn't change, because I hate paying for oil. So I'd be cold and miserable all winter long.



It's a simple choice for me: burn wood or suffer.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 24, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> The longer you keep active, the longer you live.





Yep. My grandma quit tilling her garden at 95, and was dead 4 years later.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep, it's a part of life to me and I love it. Not to mention how nice it is to watch the fire glow and heat my home for FREE basically.


----------



## KD57 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope, I love cutting and burning wood, always have, and always will.


----------



## chucker (Dec 24, 2009)

i shudder at the thought! TOOK A VACATION FROM HEATING THE HOME WITH WOOD FOR 15 YEARS ? WHAT A STUPID THOUGHT THAT WAS!!! with the price of propane on the up swing and no stoping in site........ "SHUDDER AGAIN"........the new start up was to either repair the old chimmney or replace it. so after a new block setup good to go 500.00 well spent. still have the old home made stove from 83, i think i remember ?? makeing it then??? so far a little over 2 cords and proud to be back without ever turning my neck again !!!!!!!! " MERRY CHRISTMAS " everyone.........................


----------



## chugbug (Dec 24, 2009)

I know a guy that built a brand new house maybe 4 years ago , he installed a OWB and know back up heat that I know of . He doesn't have very much of his own wood to cut and relies on a tri-axle load every year . He says a good load will heat his house for the year, about 7 cords . Right now a tri-axle load in my area is going for about 500.00 , not to bad to heat your house for the year and a whole lot easier than felling and hauling . Bucking up a load of logs goes pretty fast and would take alot of the work out of it for you , They unload the logs with a cherry picker so there able to place three logs down first then stack the rest of the logs across the three on the ground so the whole load is up off the ground and easier to cut .


----------



## Butch(OH) (Dec 24, 2009)

When I was young I hated it. Dad's saw weighed 193 lbs. Everything that you might be able to get a 2x4 out of was taken to the mill and either sawed for lumber or sold. All that was left was knots, twigs and spiral wood and we split that with a double bit axe and a sledge and wedges, never even had a maul. I did learn a lesson though, when my boys got old enough to help I tried to make it a pleasurable experiance. Broke them in on a saw early and I split while they cut. Bought them their own saws so they could boast to thier buddies. Took them to town to eat every time we cut. Now 18 and 20 they look forwards to helping with the wood supply. I do have equipment to help inluding a barn full of tractors, a skid steer and our home built processor/splitter. We try to cut in pleasent weather meaning starting in September and being done by December 1. We save a lot of money if you do not include the saw hobby we have picked up but quite honestly if I didnt enjoy it I would quit, sell the equipmnet and take on a part time job to earn the 3-4K it would take to heat the place with gas.


----------



## AIM (Dec 24, 2009)

farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house.



After all those years cutting I wouldn't feel to bad about relying on propane more. Get a good high efficiency furnace installed and just burn when ya feel like it. It might surprise you how much a $1000 worth of propane will cut down on your wood harvesting.

I have a friend in the same shoes as you. He's been burning for so many years that he's just sick of it. Bitcces and complains every time he has to go cut. His wood furnace is in dire need of replacement but I'm betting it just gets tossed and a small woodstove installed so he can just burn when he wants to.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 24, 2009)

Just stop for a while.
Relax, sit back; listen to the furnace grind on....and on, and picture those jihadists grinning as they spend your oil money on land-to-air missiles and such. 
....think too, of the platelets starting to congeal in your arteries,
....and the lost sense of satisfaction and accomplishment that follows a days work in the woods.
Where's my saw........?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Dec 24, 2009)

There are times when I might rather be doing something else but I'll always be a wood burner. It's a challenge to me every year to see how low I can get the oil usage. The pay off is at times like these (tonight) when my family will be over for Christmas Eve Lobsters and everyones hanging out in the kitchen round the old Glenwood cookstove. Priceless!


----------



## gwiley (Dec 24, 2009)

Longshot said:


> Just stop for a while.
> Relax, sit back; listen to the furnace grind on....and on, and picture those jihadists grinning as they spend your oil money on land-to-air missiles and such.
> ....think too, of the platelets starting to congeal in your arteries,
> ....and the lost sense of satisfaction and accomplishment that follows a days work in the woods.
> Where's my saw........?



Well said!!!


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 24, 2009)

Mike, 17 years might take the grin off my face too. Have you thought about up grading your old wood burners to new effecient stoves? The new stuff burns about half as much wood as 20 years ago. I think you have "earned" the right to step up, and besides, the $1500 tax credit ain't bad either. 

Propane back up is not a bad idea, but I'd hate to be tied solely to either gas or elec. I'm not so sure those things are always going to be at or finger tips.

RD


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 24, 2009)

FarmerMike, those thoughts are easy to see and agree with. 

My dad gave up harvesting/burning firewood when he was 80yrs old. He's much happier for it.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 24, 2009)

farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks


 


Sounds like a good plan....


----------



## iCreek (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess you all have to consider one's health, as they might live alone or both be old and not able to 'fire up'. So having a secondary heat source is probably a good idea.

When we built our new rancher about 7 years ago I did not consider wood heat, although my FIL and BIL down the road both heat with wood. So after my BIL upgrade to a larger OWB, after building a new shop, the old OWB was offered to me. I turned it down the first year so they stored it in a shed. A few years ago after propane sky rocketed, I second guessed myself and we installed it that Nov/Dec. I have to say it was one of the smartest things I have done, cuts down the winter expenses, and keeps me lots healthier harvesting wood on our farm. It is also nice having two stats, so my old primary propane is now a good backup.


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 24, 2009)

Sure, what the hell, it's not like you can't go back or burn however much wood you feel like cutting. I'm in a different part of the curve; I still love the work and just wish I had more trees of my own. But if everybody depended on wood there'd be a shortage of wood too.

Jack


----------



## YCSTEVE (Dec 24, 2009)

Farmermike,

I've been there too! I have a gas furnace and a wood furnace. Here are a couple things I do.

1. Don't start burning until later in the year. I wait until Dec 1st.
2. If natural gas is cheap I won't burn if its above 35 degrees and sunny. 
3. Let equipment do the work like log splitters and tractors. 
4. I even shut parts of the house off and just have a warm room.

After a little bit of Number 4 I usually go down in the basement and light the fire.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 24, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> My wish for Christmas is to get some sort of bungee cord set up that I could reel the stove in to my easy chair, fill it, then let it snap back into place.





Now that's funny! I repped ya for that!! LOL...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 24, 2009)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Now that's funny! I repped ya for that!! LOL...:greenchainsaw:


Good one!


----------



## ray benson (Dec 24, 2009)

Backup heat source , good idea. Also nice to be able to use it in the early fall and late spring.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Dec 24, 2009)

nope, love burning wood. I do have oil back-up in my yukon as well. Does it work, no idea hasn't run in a few years.


----------



## pipe welder (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm with you 110% Farmermike, after 35 years of it and two seasons of one of those stupid OWB's I had my fill of wood. Have sinse gone to a different system and a different fuel. I can heat my house for a 100 bucks a month on coal and that includes the fuel to go get it. That's 25 bucks a week, no splinters, no skinned knuckles, no smashed fingers and no more down in the back from packing big chunks of wood. No way would I go back to wood as long as I can still get coal. It's just so much better. Most of these guys are young or at least have someone young to help. Fine for them, not for all of us.


----------



## svon89 (Dec 24, 2009)

I used to haul wood for my parents wood stove for years. Then got my own house, and didn't have any real room to put a stove. Last year I built an addition, basically just to put a stove in. I keep the thermostat on the propane burner at about 55, and use the stove to supplement heat above that. I found that I really missed being out in the wood gathering wood, but didn't miss the stacking at all. All part of the fun, but it seems to have become an addiction. If someone calls me up, and says they have free wood for me, I am right over to get it even though I have at least two years ahead. 

I think it is good physical activity, and enjoy it. If I stop enjoying it, and start liking work more then I will just pay for the propane to keep warm. But for now I just use the propane to keep the chill off.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 24, 2009)

$$$$$ TODAY is the day. My OWB is officially paid for! I put it in Summer 2008. Based upon average oil use and price over 4 years right now is payback day for my unit. I run it 10 months a year. If you don't want to do your own wood, It would still be cheaper to buy it and have it stacked than LPG would cost. I keep my house as warm as I can stand it too!


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 24, 2009)

Marc said:


> That means I'll never turn the heat up above 60. Mostly it stays at 55. If I didn't burn wood, that wouldn't change, because I hate paying for oil. So I'd be cold and miserable all winter long.



Like Marc, I live in an old New England farmhouse - though his is a bit older than mine. A previous owver did some insulating - and I've bolstered the house's ability to retain heat. But there's a limit unless I want to completely gut the place and make it modern. Which I don't since we bought an old house purpousfully. If we wanted a new house, we'd have bought one.

And the thermo rests at 53°, with the oil burner kicking on somewhere between 1:30 and 3am in deep winter. Heats the place up to 60, which is a good sleeping temp.



Zodiac45 said:


> There are times when I might rather be doing something else but I'll always be a wood burner. It's a challenge to me every year to see how low I can get the oil usage.



When the oilman cameth a couple weeks ago, he topped us off. Only burnt 96 gallons all last winter - had to pay for 100 gallons actually, which is their minimum delivery amount. 



> The pay off is at times like these (tonight) when my family will be over for Christmas Eve Lobsters and everyones hanging out in the kitchen round the old Glenwood cookstove. Priceless!



Family's coming tomorrow. We're in year 3 of a new tradition of Chinese take-out, so no lobstah for us. Though our cookstove will be stuffed with a chache of applewood I've saved for the occasion. It'll be bakin' a couple of mile-high apple pies.


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 24, 2009)

Scootermsp said:


> $$$$$ TODAY is the day. My OWB is officially paid for! I put it in Summer 2008. Based upon average oil use and price over 4 years right now is payback day for my unit. I run it 10 months a year. If you don't want to do your own wood, It would still be cheaper to buy it and have it stacked than LPG would cost. I keep my house as warm as I can stand it too!


 congrats!


----------



## coog (Dec 24, 2009)

I missed not burning wood after a couple years off so I got back into it.I will have a new dilemma when I build our retirement cottage down on the ranch; we have a 50% share of an oil and gas well down there, and will be hooked up to the gas line via a farm-tap.My plan is to use this to stay "off-grid"with a generator, but I'll probably also be tempted to have a gas boiler and in-floor heat.At the very least, we will have a couple of huge, energy inefficient fireplaces.


----------



## Thechap (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, lets see? Do I love burning wood? I had surgery on my right shoulder last year, didn't help. Surgery scheduled again for January 13, 2010. Everytime I fill the OWB tears come to my eyes from the pain in my shoulder and my back. I then go to the garage just to watch the smoke. Will I continue? You bet ya. Not a slave to no one but myself!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!!

Chap


----------



## jerryw66 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm 43 now, my family burned wood pretty much since I was born. When I got my own place in 86, I bought a used daka wood furnace, only heat we had, loved it, but I partied a little out of town then, and when I'd get home after a long weekend, the house wood be verrrry cold. Like frozen solid cold, after some busted pipes, and a really dangerous chimney fire, I quit in about 93 didn't burn in the house again till 07, always had a stove in the shop. I really missed the wood, cutting, heat and such. back in the 80's we had to burn wood, it was a necessity, now I burn it because I like it and it's much more fun.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 24, 2009)

Worked the woodpile as a kid until leaving for the service. 21 years later couldn't wait to get back to it. 74 now and out there at least once a week cutting and hauling. Got way more than what I need currently but am building a stock for 'retirement' if I get too beat up to cut anymore. I have asked to be buried with at least one saw so I can cut up the coffin to stoke the devil's fire with. Just finished sharpign 3 saws with temps in the mid 20s. Plan to go out again on Saturday if the cold weather holds.

Some people think I am nuts. The rest are sure of it.

Harry K


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 24, 2009)

GO WOOD !!
Only when the saw is taken out of my "cold, dead hands" . or, when the body will not come down for breakfast.
Hey, look at the majority muddling around the malls with thunder thighs . Want to be like them ? :monkey:This wood heat gives us too much freedom, satisfaction with a real job well done to quit. Besides, in spite of the sweat, it can be fun to bust your a$$.

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## Storm56 (Dec 24, 2009)

Turned 53 today. Have had the OWB for 5 years now. I gotta say thus far I pretty much enjoy the wood experience. I heat quite a bit including my garage and large pole building. I just love having heated garages. I do not growl at the better half if she turns up the thermostat. I thoroughly enjoy heading out in the woods on the John Deere and taking my ever constant companion, (my almost 7 yr old german shepard), for a few hours of cutting, loading and even stacking. On occasion the better half helps out but usually it's just the dog and I. Life is good. Happy Holidays All!


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 24, 2009)

The nice thing for you, Farmermike, is that your being sick of cutting wood coincides with being able to afford gas. Much better than being sick of woodcutting but stuck with it. Enjoy your rest. 

Jack


----------



## farmermike (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Like I said my furnace works great. It's a charmaster wood oil combo. It's alot better wood burner than oil burner. They still sell the exact same furnace. Mine was put in 1978. Previous owner did it right, heat runs and cold air returns are spot on. I don't think it will ever wear out. The fuel oil part is real inefficent. The book says 70percent, but I doubt it. The nice part is when the fire gets low the fuel gun turns on, so I never have a cold house. I'm using around 200 gallons just in the fall, spring and on real cold nights it'l kick on around five in the morning. I think if I spend alittle more money on propane it would go along way. I'll still have the flexibility of using either furnace. Like I said if I could get by on five cords or so I could live with that. My time is limited and rarely have any help. I do have good equipment, thats not the issue. I have a loader tractor, a nice splitter and good saws. I do agree with everyone on one thing, it IS great excercise. In the day of paying to go the gym to get exercise it is a much better way of doing it. I am fortunate that I can finally afford the propane. When I first bought this place that wasn't an option. I already know how it will go, I'll put the propane furnace in and after get the first big bill I will get off of my arse and get after it. Thanks again for all the replies and I hope everyone has a MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ken999 (Dec 25, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> Some people think I am nuts. The rest are sure of it.
> 
> Harry K



HA!!...I love it...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## olyman (Dec 25, 2009)

When the oilman cameth a couple weeks ago, he topped us off. Only burnt 96 gallons all last winter - had to pay for 100 gallons actually, which is their minimum delivery amount. 



you did have them put the other 4 gallons in a bucket--right????


----------



## olyman (Dec 25, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> Worked the woodpile as a kid until leaving for the service. 21 years later couldn't wait to get back to it. 74 now and out there at least once a week cutting and hauling. Got way more than what I need currently but am building a stock for 'retirement' if I get too beat up to cut anymore. I have asked to be buried with at least one saw so I can cut up the coffin to stoke the devil's fire with. Just finished sharpign 3 saws with temps in the mid 20s. Plan to go out again on Saturday if the cold weather holds.
> 
> Some people think I am nuts. The rest are sure of it.
> 
> Harry K



dont tell em any diff!!!!!! good on ya!!


----------



## mga (Dec 25, 2009)

farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks



i know what you mean, man. i often get the same feeling as i'm not getting younger either and most often i'm doing all the climbing, cutting, hauling splitting and stacking by myself.

years ago it was fun and a good way to keep in shape, but as i get closer to 60, i find i'm not a flexible as i was was..lol and i feel it more the next day.

rest assured you younger guys will be here some day thinking the same thing....it's guaranteed....lol...see you then.


----------



## Ljute (Dec 25, 2009)

I used wood heating the house as an excuse to get 3 chainsaws and a splitter. Wife would never let me stop now!


----------



## sesmith (Dec 25, 2009)

My suggestion is to build yourself some sort of a solar heater. I recently added a solar hot air heater that I made myself. It's a great compliment to heating with wood. When the sun is out, my collector will heat our house. Unfortunately, we don't have a lot of sunny days in central NY, but every little bit counts. It has already taken a dent out of my wood use and beats the heck out of burning oil. For ideas, check out :

http://www.builditsolar.com/index.htm

and

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/SimplySolar/


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 25, 2009)

Ljute said:


> I used wood heating the house as an excuse to get 3 chainsaws and a splitter. Wife would never let me stop now!


You just got to stand up and tell her,"Look i'm gettin another saw and i'm not cuttin any more wood, If you want more then get the older saw and get to work" I'm too chicken to tell mine that.lol


----------



## Ljute (Dec 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You just got to stand up and tell her,"Look i'm gettin another saw and i'm not cuttin any more wood, If you want more then get the older saw and get to work" I'm too chicken to tell mine that.lol



Great idea! I'll give her the 350 for Xmas...


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Dec 25, 2009)

*Perhaps some day when I am ole!*

I quit using the furnace to heat my house when I was paying $$$ to heat with propane and I was still always cold. It's great exercise cutting, splitting and stacking wood. It's a tad messy, but it's really nice to sit out on my deck on a cold day and smell the smells of the forest and wood burning.. kinda like camping out. When I get to ole... I will consider using the furnance again.


----------



## 23putts (Dec 25, 2009)

farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks




I think you should do what makes you happy.

Cuttin, splitten, haulin, and stackin is a lot of work. I like doing it when I feel like it, not if I have to.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 25, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> The longer you keep active, the longer you live.



I hear it helps to be mean and cantankerous too.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oregon_Grown said:


> I quit using the furnace to heat my house when I was paying $$$ to heat with propane and I was still always cold. It's great exercise cutting, splitting and stacking wood.
> 
> <snip>



Yep. I was out today on the woodpile. Sunny, no wind, 24* splitting stacking a smallload of locust I brought home a few days ago. I got spoiled running my splitter this summer and decided to do it manually again. Didn't realize how out of shape I had gotten from just wriggling that little lever .

It always amazes me how Black Locust splits so easy...well, except for getting a wedge started to begin with - they do like to bounce right out.

Harry K


----------



## aokpops (Dec 26, 2009)

felt like it a few times . when ever I go to someone else house that had other heat always felt cold . hey take your coat off nope I.am good . a whiff of wood smoke a little two stroke oil .total forget about being sick of burning . getting close to thirty years with no back up heat . about ten year stock pile . can,t get sick of it


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Like others have said, if I didn't enjoy the work behind it I would find other ways to scrounge up some extra cash for the gas bill. I also like to support my CAD with my fuel savings and wood sales.
I love the heat I get from burning wood, but would love to have a unit outside. I don't like having wood burning when I'm not home, but with as many hours as I have been working- I do anyway.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 26, 2009)

If Cap and trade goes through or the EPA follows up with thier threats, Oil and Propane are gonna go off the charts in costs.

Even if ya do get sick of burning, stock piling a couple years worth of cord wood is just plain old fashioned common sense.

The fools in D.C. can control the prices and taxes, but would have to go door to door to control how ya heat your home with wood.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 26, 2009)

If fuel oil went down to .25/gal, I'd still burn wood. Heck, back when it was 20 cents a gal. we were.


----------



## Tesen (Dec 26, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> If Cap and trade goes through or the EPA follows up with thier threats, Oil and Propane are gonna go off the charts in costs.
> 
> Even if ya do get sick of burning, stock piling a couple years worth of cord wood is just plain old fashioned common sense.
> 
> ...




In this situation, I'd also stockpile securely. I've heard a lot about wood thiefs these last few years, even my neighbor has taken some of mine (they got foreclosed on, sad...).

Tes


----------



## Tesen (Dec 26, 2009)

Biggest thing I hate about heating with wood? Getting the urge to get up and go get some! Like today 31F outside, supposed to get upto 35F. Of course, that is in the city and I'll be out in the woods, so knock 5F off of that. Getting motiviated is the issue, once there you have to stay warm so you work and move about, end up taking jackets off etc due to being to warm.

As my Dad was telling me the otherday, "When you were little, you hated camping, you hated helping around the house until you started doing it, then you loved it."

Motivation I tell'ya. Once you get over that initial hurdle, it is all good!

Tes


----------



## barkeatr (Dec 26, 2009)

get yourself ready for old age, get the propane system in then you will have a choice. 

if your like me there is probably some guilt involved going back to gas or fuel..but life is to short..

youve worked hard for many years saving countless thousands of dollars.


----------



## olyman (Dec 26, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> If Cap and trade goes through or the EPA follows up with thier threats, Oil and Propane are gonna go off the charts in costs.
> 
> Even if ya do get sick of burning, stock piling a couple years worth of cord wood is just plain old fashioned common sense.
> 
> ...



the idiot communists we have in office now--aint above that,ya know---


----------



## olyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> If fuel oil went down to .25/gal, I'd still burn wood. Heck, back when it was 20 cents a gal. we were.



when it was that price--is when i bought the riteway--and still using it---id go thru a tank and 1/2 a month heating this house---said thats enough, and i did have a space of about three years i didnt burn--ng was cheap--and aint no more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Tesen said:


> In this situation, I'd also stockpile securely. I've heard a lot about wood thiefs these last few years, even my neighbor has taken some of mine (they got foreclosed on, sad...).
> 
> Tes



while you want to help those less fortunate--that didnt justify him taking your wood--


----------



## olyman (Dec 26, 2009)

barkeatr said:


> get yourself ready for old age, get the propane system in then you will have a choice.
> 
> if your like me there is probably some guilt involved going back to gas or fuel..but life is to short..
> 
> youve worked hard for many years saving countless thousands of dollars.



thousands is right---some people dont figure that out tho--i built my own splitter--35 years ago--and still is a monster,only a 46 dia wet cottonwood stopped it---chainsaw cost,stove,and related cost--i figured that all was paid for the first year--and kept nice and warm since,even when the power goes off------------------even know where theres a gas/wood cookstove at--that i want to get my hands on,like woodbooga,and another on this forum. already doing wood--why not the cookstove--yahhhhhhh


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2009)

Not tired of it yet, But ask me that in about another month. I will be sick of it by then and ready for warm weather. But there ain't nothing that can be done about the weather so might as well grin and enjoy it.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 26, 2009)

jerryw66 said:


> I'm 43 now, my family burned wood pretty much since I was born. When I got my own place in 86, I bought a used daka wood furnace, only heat we had, loved it, but I partied a little out of town then, and when I'd get home after a long weekend, the house wood be verrrry cold. Like frozen solid cold, after some busted pipes, and a really dangerous chimney fire, I quit in about 93 didn't burn in the house again till 07, always had a stove in the shop. I really missed the wood, cutting, heat and such. back in the 80's we had to burn wood, it was a necessity, now I burn it because I like it and it's much more fun.



similar deal here, i'm solo and just simply won't leave the house overnight in sub-freezing weather. old tiny farmhouse with wrong (north facing) orientation. but it doesn't stay cold for long here.

my parents both grew up burning coal and wood on farms. i was raised with wood auxiliary over electric. true furnaces aren't the norm this far south...stupid heat pumps are. so i grew up sick of the cold and of all that blowing air of central units.

i supplemented electric with kerosene for years. almost burned my shop down with kerosene last week. (old heater malfunction) will be cleaning soot for months. woodburner nearly installed!

this is my ninth year of heating 100% with wood and absolutely love it*. have a few acres of trees and they produce plenty, and of course i clean up other folks' woodland wastes as well. 

*i did learn an important lesson two winters ago. * have plenty o wood.* i had been getting by cutting dead wood as-i-needed-it. then i was semi-mangled in a car crash that fall and when i staggered to the woods a few weeks later i found out that starting and running a saw--and then picking up the wood was a bit more than i was ready for in my condition. so i traded for some extra wood a neighbor had collected out of a fencerow. that's all the wood i've burned and not cut myself. getting a few cord ahead this year.

mixing the species and moisture content to get the best fire for what one needs at the moment...just can't do that with gas.

when i get my cob home built, it will of passive solar design and have propane for water heating, range/oven, clothes dryer-possibly even a refrigeration unit or two. _ wood will be the heat._

that way when the power goes out i can take my sweet time getting a generator running.


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Dec 26, 2009)

*Dont get me started!!!*

I am a very mellow lady but DONT GET ME STARTED about propane costs.. I get so angry I could spit wood rather than split wood.


----------



## Drago 100 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello, I see that not only here in Italy many return to heating with wood, the problem is that many new homes do not have the space for the wood!


----------



## coog (Dec 26, 2009)

My sister and her husband just started burning in France.


----------



## nparch726 (Dec 26, 2009)

I cut, split, and stacked wood with my dad and brother for several years at my folks old place when I was a kid. When I bought my own place I didn't have the room or the desire to heat with wood since it was just a starter home and I didn't want to invest much in it. Well, now I'm married, have 2 boys (7 & 5) and we found a house that we're all happy with just last year. Installed a new CB 5036 this year and I have to say I'm really enjoying all that cutting, splitting, and stacking that I've missed for the last 9 or 10 years. 

I'm sure after a while I might get tired of it myself, but I enjoy the whole process right now. My boys are just getting big enough that they're starting to be a little bit of help, and I enjoy that bonding time with them. I can't wait til they're in their teens or so and they become even better help. Who knows, maybe after they're both grown and moved away and leave all the work to me I might hang up the saws myself, but for now I'm loving it!


----------



## swamprat46 (Jan 21, 2010)

You just haven't been diagnosed with BED yet. It starts when you load the pick up too heavy way back in the woods and bury it to the axle. Your buddy tells you if you had duals, you could have just stuffed a couple of poles between them and driven out. Then the city or county are taking bids on a one ton dump. Then you haul so much home and Tractor supply has $200 of on the Huskee 35 ton splitter. Then you need a trailer and a bobcat or tractor. And its all being paid for with the money your saving! Then the neighbors want to buy some wood or help! You"ve got cheap heat & extra income! Yep, its Bigger Equipment Disorder.


----------



## time warp (Jan 21, 2010)

BED,yeah I got it.Seems the more I save the more I spend. The really great thing is I've lost 30 lbs. since putting in the owb.
Plus a bad day in the woods is still better than a good day at work:greenchainsaw:


----------



## coog (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, and being warm beats the hell out of being cold!
Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 21, 2010)

Almost been a month since my last post here and i'm getting close to being tired of it, Usually after deer seasons over i'm ready for warm weather.


----------



## rmotoman (Jan 21, 2010)

Saw two propain trucks drive by today. Haven't turned on the propain furnace since getting the wood stove going. I am perfectly happy loading the wood stove!!


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

not me that the only way i got to stay warm here because i can't use my heat and air unit because someone stole it about 7 years ago and i figure i would just put a wood stove up the chimmy and use it becuase with a fire place all the heat goes up the chimmy anyway but i do cut some fire wood to sell when i kow i have enugh saved up to keep my house warm and now i don't have anyone buyin any now and now i know i have plenty to last a cuple of years but i'm goin to change my warm morrin stove out to a stove to take longer logs tomarrow if it's not raining


----------



## cableguy256 (Jan 21, 2010)

probably not a fair answer here as you have many more years than I do heating with wood, but a few years ago when I installed my wood furnace, I completely disconnected the oil furnace and haven't looked back since! If I had to pay for wood it might be a different story but not only do I love saving money, running my saws and splitter and just being out in the woods are some of my absolute favorite things to do! Just relaxes me like nothing else can.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> probably not a fair answer here as you have many more years than I do heating with wood, but a few years ago when I installed my wood furnace, I completely disconnected the oil furnace and haven't looked back since! If I had to pay for wood it might be a different story but not only do I love saving money, running my saws and splitter and just being out in the woods are some of my absolute favorite things to do! Just relaxes me like nothing else can.



same here but with out the hydro splitter tho but very soon i will find one and get it but i love being out in the woods and hear all the sounds out there but when my saw starts up all the other sounds stop and nothing could be heard for miles on some days lol but i love goin out with my saw and cutting wood it relaxes me like nothing else would


----------



## Ljute (Jan 21, 2010)

Right now I'm sick of not needing to burn. Got spoiled during a cold spell where I was stuffin' the old Smokedragon (Timberline) nonstop.

Now the temperature's been a bit more moderate and I either have to let the fire burn out then rekindle later, or get the house hot and in turn the old lady.


----------



## sneno77 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got home from taking in 3 wheelbarrow loads of wood into an 84yr old ladies house. She had 120ac that we keep some horses on, so I like to help her out when I can. Every time I bring wood in for her, she's thankful, but reminds me she can do it herself. The kicker is, she's in a wheelchair. Before, when she needed wood in the house, she'd wheel out to the stack and pull a few pieces down w/ a broke-handled garden hoe. She'd put what she could in her lap and wheel it in the house. She did this numerous times until she had enough to last for a few days. She has enough money to heat w/ other means, but she likes wood and she's willing to do what she has to do to use it. I almost laughed this fall when I brought her a load a wood. She told me if I brought lenghts, she could saw it up and split it. She's living proof that going is living, and sitting is dying. 
My family has burned wood since before I was born. The only time I didn't was when I moved into an apartment at college and didn't have the option. Now I have a new house and an OWB that I stoke once in the morning and once at night. I love being able to keep the house as warm as my wife wants it, and never worry about how much the next gas bill will be. A few hours in the woods is great therapy for me, as well as good exercise.


----------



## Techstuf (Jan 22, 2010)

It really seems that this guy is on to something:


www.citrusinthesnow.com


And the PHDs told him it couldn't work....


What else is new.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sick of it yet.

But ask me when I'm on the snow covered and Icy roof again tomorrow.
Stupid spark screen clogged up on me.

I'll bet everything else is clean though.

I figure 12-14 more weeks of burning left.
Not bad.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 22, 2010)

Thankfully not tired of it a bit. Only thing I'm tired of is not being out cutting. I just hate to slog around in knee deep snow so I don't cut in the winter.


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2010)

Still not sick of it. Still _love_ it. But I'm young and dumb I guess. I only wish I was at home more to enjoy it. Worked a 13 hr day yesterday... bleh.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 22, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Thankfully not tired of it a bit. Only thing I'm tired of is not being out cutting. I just hate to slog around in knee deep snow so I don't cut in the winter.




I'll drink to that.....was supposed to get 2 teeth extracted yesterday, took off work, oral surgeon has the flu, cancelled all appts. So, I spent the rest of the day cutting/splitting, was nice out, 42 deg., sunny....good day for body and soul.


----------



## swamprat46 (Jan 22, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Thankfully not tired of it a bit. Only thing I'm tired of is not being out cutting. I just hate to slog around in knee deep snow so I don't cut in the winter.



Heck, thats the best time! Saps down, no mosquitos, black flies, gnats, yellow jackets, or poison ivy! The wood stays up out of the dirt and you don"t work up such a sweat. You just need a toy to help you out. My favorite is a '55 John Deere 420 crawler loader I traded for in the 70s. It's pretty light and only 60" wide so you can sneak around without damaging the woods. Even if you don't buy, I find it rather relaxing to scheme about work saving devices while I'm cutting!


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 22, 2010)

swamprat46 said:


> *Heck, thats the best time! Saps down, no mosquitos, black flies, gnats, yellow jackets, or poison ivy! The wood stays up out of the dirt and you don"t work up such a sweat. You just need a toy to help you out. *My favorite is a '55 John Deere 420 crawler loader I traded for in the 70s. It's pretty light and only 60" wide so you can sneak around without damaging the woods. Even if you don't buy, I find it rather relaxing to scheme about work saving devices while I'm cutting!



:agree2:

Reading all the whines about "winter" is fun, especially from the rebs from Arkansas, The Virginias, Tennessee. :monkey: "Oh my god, it's down to 40 F !!" Get the kids in. Why would anyone want to suffer  wet armpits, soggy crotch, bugs, trenchfeet, vipers ??  ALL the harvesting is done in winter here. Snow ? It's part of the landscape. You try to work WITH it: no ground to hit with the chain, quiet in the woods, soft landings for felling, simple skidding. Sure, it is some PITA sometimes. BUTT --What more could you want ?

Besides, our Maine woods are too soft and mushy in summer to get around. At least we don't have those southern vipers.


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 22, 2010)

Tired yet? Nah. I like this time of year. With months of winter weather behind me, I'm fully acclimated. Today's 4° felt on the skin like 30° did back in November. That, and the days are a little longer now, so the season's not a gloomy as it was back a month ago.

This past week was sorta weird. Got up into the 30s everyday - and the relative humidity was pretty high, so it felt even warmer. Had to shuttle off to one side my good deep winter beech and oak to nab armloads of the inferior stuff. Didn't _have_ to, but it just seems like a waste to be burning stuff ideal for single digits when temps feel like late fall.


----------



## Coldfront (Jan 22, 2010)

I start to get a little tired of it around the end of February, but then by October I am chomping at the bit to start a fire. It sure makes it a lot easier and less stressful if you have at least 2 years worth cut split and stacked in advance.


----------



## coog (Jan 22, 2010)

Coldfront said:


> I start to get a little tired of it around the end of February, but then by October I am chomping at the bit to start a fire. It sure makes it a lot easier and less stressful if you have at least 2 years worth cut split and stacked in advance.



That's saying something in NW Wisconsin!
Go Vikes!


----------



## Billy Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

It would be kinda hard to justify my saws if I didn't cut wood, so NO, I'm not sick of it.

Actually I really enjoy it. In my part of NC, we've only had a low of 14° F at the worst so far this winter, so I'm nowhere near as cold as some of you. I have natural gas to the house and my outdoor grill. Last month's gas bill was only $125, about one-third what some neighbors with similar sized houses are paying. A Porterlator wood stove insert and firewood looks really good every time I think about that.


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ok, aside from still being in love with wood harvesting, despite having been actively involved in all facets of it since I was old enough to walk (ok, my old man waited until I was about 13 before I ran the saw, but you get the idea), I wouldn't give up on wood burning simply because I have a very strong frugal Yankee mentality ingrained in my psyche. It's part of me now.
> 
> That means I'll never turn the heat up above 60. Mostly it stays at 55. If I didn't burn wood, that wouldn't change, because I hate paying for oil. So I'd be cold and miserable all winter long.
> 
> ...



and how!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2010)

when i get my cob home built, it will of passive solar design and have propane for water heating, range/oven, clothes dryer-possibly even a refrigeration unit or two. _ wood will be the heat._



> eggsplain the cob home--never heard of that--


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2010)

swamprat46 said:


> You just haven't been diagnosed with BED yet. It starts when you load the pick up too heavy way back in the woods and bury it to the axle. Your buddy tells you if you had duals, you could have just stuffed a couple of poles between them and driven out. Then the city or county are taking bids on a one ton dump. Then you haul so much home and Tractor supply has $200 of on the Huskee 35 ton splitter. Then you need a trailer and a bobcat or tractor. And its all being paid for with the money your saving! Then the neighbors want to buy some wood or help! You"ve got cheap heat & extra income! Yep, its Bigger Equipment Disorder.


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: jeesh--bed and cad--aint no one safe on this forum---!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> not me that the only way i got to stay warm here because i can't use my heat and air unit because someone stole it about 7 years ago and i figure i would just put a wood stove up the chimmy and use it becuase with a fire place all the heat goes up the chimmy anyway but i do cut some fire wood to sell when i kow i have enugh saved up to keep my house warm and now i don't have anyone buyin any now and now i know i have plenty to last a cuple of years but i'm goin to change my warm morrin stove out to a stove to take longer logs tomarrow if it's not raining



PLEASE,,,break the sentences with a comma, or a period. or dashes---makes it hard to read otherwise--thanks


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Thankfully not tired of it a bit. Only thing I'm tired of is not being out cutting. I just hate to slog around in knee deep snow so I don't cut in the winter.



i tried that first year i burned--what a @#$%^---rain or shine--summertime, bugs, anything to save a dime----i DONT do winter cutting!!!!!!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 22, 2010)

swamprat46 said:


> Heck, thats the best time! Saps down, no mosquitos, black flies, gnats, yellow jackets, or poison ivy! The wood stays up out of the dirt and you don"t work up such a sweat. You just need a toy to help you out. My favorite is a '55 John Deere 420 crawler loader I traded for in the 70s. It's pretty light and only 60" wide so you can sneak around without damaging the woods. Even if you don't buy, I find it rather relaxing to scheme about work saving devices while I'm cutting!



:agree2:

I reckon a lot of folks don't deal with our Humidity, mud, bugs and greenbrier when there isn't snow on the ground. 
Gimme the snow! When all else fails just drop 'em, and come back for them when it starts to thaw enough to get the tractor at it.

420JD eh? Ya ever get over to the Flywheelers for the annual get together?

BTW I'm just south of S.Haven, you?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Coldfront (Jan 22, 2010)

I try and stay 2 years ahead on my wood, I get a 10 cord logger load of 8 footers every year. It takes me about 1 1/2 months to get it cut up and split and stacked in my spare time I usually do it when it cools down mid Oct. and November. I only cut in the mid winter when I am bored not out of necessity.


----------



## Analyst Man (Jan 22, 2010)

With a limited wood supply I'm just happy to make it through the winter without buying wood.


----------



## swamprat46 (Jan 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I reckon a lot of folks don't deal with our Humidity, mud, bugs and greenbrier when there isn't snow on the ground.
> Gimme the snow! When all else fails just drop 'em, and come back for them when it starts to thaw enough to get the tractor at it.
> ...



I'm South & West of Battle Creek. The last Flywheeler event I was at was probably at least 10 years ago when it was at Hartford. It was a Case reuinion and somebody had the biggest Case I've ever seen. Around here they get together at Scotts Mill and up at Charlton Park. Dad used to take me to engine shows when I was a kid, think him & Grandpa srarted the CAD & BED in my head!


----------



## julian 1973 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a firebug by nature so I love firing up the old 1920's sears potbelly. It's my only source of heat for my woodshop and it keeps me very toasty. I just bought the woodburner a few years ago and this is my first season burning wood that I got for free from the local tree services. It feels good knowing I am heating my shop for basically no money, just sweat and a few gallons of gas for transport.


----------



## tnichols (Jan 22, 2010)

I've stated this in a previous post. I burn wood because I want to, not because I have to. That has been the difference for me. I enjoy the work, I enjoy the heat, I enjoy the saws, the timber, etc....but we just have a 55,000 btu fireplace insert that runs every minute I'm home from November thru March. As my dad would say, "It takes the chill out of the house". If the LP furnace kicks in at 5 am, I don't get my panties in a wad, I just know that when I get home from work, my gal will be in the kitchen filling the house with wonderful aromas, and I'll be working on building a nice fire for the evening. Do it because you can, don't make "work" out of it.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 22, 2010)

olyman said:


> PLEASE,,,break the sentences with a comma, or a period. or dashes---makes it hard to read otherwise--thanks



oh ok i'll try too


----------



## AB Services (Jan 23, 2010)

*Exercise!*

I would have to agree with everyone about getting older and slowing down. It ain't no fun. Most of my work is in the summer and by February I'm going crazy for something to do and bringing wood in from the pile breaks the monotony of boredom. I will bring up a wheelbarrow load from my pile and one wheelbarrow equals three Brute garbage cans full which equals six trips up and down the steps (three loaded and three unloaded). If I stack a half cord it takes me a couple of hours and my knees let me know if the can was too heavy or if I made too many trips. Someone mentioned something about a conveyor belt on here.......... hahahaha. I have been kicking around the idea of storm doors leading into the basement.... who on here reading this has a burner in the basement and how do you get your wood down there? I am kinda curious if everyone does it like me or have you found an easier way (pay the kids, threaten the old lady about not having heat if she don't help, someone owes you a "favor", etc...)? Found out my steps don't care a whole lot for me missing the basement floor when I toss them downstairs being lazy........ooops!


----------



## swamprat46 (Jan 23, 2010)

The old timers used a coal chute to get coal into the bin. Do you have a basement window you could convert?


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 23, 2010)

Everytime that I get tired of hauling wood to my hungry wood furnace, I just think of how much it saves me on the propane bill. Every penny that I can take away from petroleum companies just motivates me more. I am fighting a sore shoulder and I still would rather haul the wood than use the propane. I have used a total of 40 gallons of propane this winter during extended severe cold. 

Besides that, it just gives me a reason to run my saws even more than I do just clearing trees!


----------



## oldchuck (Jan 23, 2010)

AB Services said:


> who on here reading this has a burner in the basement and how do you get your wood down there? I am kinda curious if everyone does it like me or have you found an easier way



All our wood goes right in the cellar. (It's a cellar dirt floor and all, not a basement) Got a big old Sam Daniels furnace down there and a blown hot air delivery system. Wood goes in through grade level windows, one of which has a wood flap on it, used to be access to the coal bin. Last year I bought one of those steel roller conveyors. the kind you see them moving boxes around a warehouse. Prop it up on one end and stick the other end in the window port. Down angle about thirty degrees. Take wood right off the truck and it rolls down the conveyor and drops into the cellar. The thing saves a couple of steps. Have room for about six cords down there. I'd hate to have to be running out to a wood pile all the time when it's zero out.


----------



## danrclem (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not tired of burnin' wood yet. It's been kinda warm here lately and the only thing wrong with that is that I have to let the stove go out and relight it or get it too hot in the house. The weatherman says it's gonna cool down again tomorrow so maybe I'll have a continuous burn.

I usually don't cut wood in the winter 'cause I'm a scrounger and I don't have it available. This winter I found some big oak, some of it up to about 40" that I've been workin' on but I have to wait until the ground is frozen. Two or three more loads and I'll be done with that.

I love cuttin' and like splittin' but I don't care for loading and unloading. Stackin' ain't too bad. I've got a walkout basement and a shed just outside the door that holds almost a cord of wood. I keep it fairly full most of the time so all I have to do is open the basement door, grab a stick or two and throw it in the stove. The total distance from shed to stove is about 15 feet. Ain't life good.


----------



## olyman (Jan 23, 2010)

Oregon_Grown said:


> I am a very mellow lady but DONT GET ME STARTED about propane costs.. I get so angry I could spit wood rather than split wood.



tho late--when you spit that wood--taste like ash,oak,cypress????


----------



## olyman (Jan 23, 2010)

AB Services said:


> I would have to agree with everyone about getting older and slowing down. It ain't no fun. Most of my work is in the summer and by February I'm going crazy for something to do and bringing wood in from the pile breaks the monotony of boredom. I will bring up a wheelbarrow load from my pile and one wheelbarrow equals three Brute garbage cans full which equals six trips up and down the steps (three loaded and three unloaded). If I stack a half cord it takes me a couple of hours and my knees let me know if the can was too heavy or if I made too many trips. Someone mentioned something about a conveyor belt on here.......... hahahaha. I have been kicking around the idea of storm doors leading into the basement.... who on here reading this has a burner in the basement and how do you get your wood down there? I am kinda curious if everyone does it like me or have you found an easier way (pay the kids, threaten the old lady about not having heat if she don't help, someone owes you a "favor", etc...)? Found out my steps don't care a whole lot for me missing the basement floor when I toss them downstairs being lazy........ooops!


yah--when i dug the basement under the back part of the house that was crawl space---i got a old coal door from a unused house,and put that on the east side of the basement--right outside is where i split and stack the wood. so when its dry--thru the coal door it goes--and is stacked under the new part of the basement---12 wide,8 high.24 foot long---lots of wood storage--!!!!that was my plan not long after i started to burn--just took a few years before i got that done--no more up and down stairs---makes for much less work!!!!!


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jan 23, 2010)

*staying w/firewood*

I tell the guys that work for me to save every limb of hard wood bigger than their wrist, and to chip only the stubborn stuff. Then we hall back the wood to the yard and stack it. When they come back early from a job or there is not much to do they split wood. This way they still get their 40 hours and there is always wood ready to sell or burn.


----------



## SmellslikeCedar (Jan 24, 2010)

*never sick of burning wood*

Ive been heating with wood for the last twenty years.To me its the best thing we ever did to this house,(putting in a wood stove) The smell of oak & cedar burning is a pleasure.Not to mention the joy of the saw firing up in the fall.Am I nuts? I look forward to cutting firewood and even take vacations to do it.Being out in the woods with all the fresh air is great.Ill continue to heat with wood as long as I am able!


----------



## stihlcountry (Jan 25, 2010)

I will allways burn wood. There is nothing like the smell of good 2 stroke in the morning. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Techstuf (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.citrusinthesnow.com/



Burning wood IS fun, but.....that is just too easy and maintenance free to ignore!



Blessings in Christ Yeshua


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 26, 2010)

To the Op....

No I'm not sick of it. I miss it.

I have not ran a saw in about a year other than taking out a few overgrown bushes. I miss the physical activity of splitting firewood, and I miss the cheap "gas" bills

Hopefully I'll find a new place when I get back stateside to be able to burn wood again


----------



## Analyst Man (Jan 26, 2010)

*The smell of wood burning*

Someone should develop a “fireplace smoke” aftershave. I’d buy it. opcorn:


----------



## AB Services (Jan 28, 2010)

*Time to burn.....*

Swamprat: no I don't have a window available. I'm still considering knocking a hole in the basement for cellar doors though. I am going to install footer drains this summer (house built in 1920. don't even have clay tiles and I just LOVE water seeping in the basement) and I thought that maybe then would be a good time to do the doors too. 

sbhooper: Amen. Couldn't agree more about NOT using propane. Haven't used anything but wood at all this year and probably won't have to. Loving it!

oldchuck: I'd love to see a pic of how you do that! Sounds like a good system. Being only my second year of burning, I am still testing the waters of how much wood I use. Next year, I will be taking measurements and whatnot to find out EXACTLY how much I go through. Think I have burned about four cord so far this year, but that is only a guess since I didn't do any REAL world measuring. I don't have enough room down there to put 6 cords in like you but on the other hand we usually get some kind of break in the weather (was just 45 degrees in Ohio a few days ago and melted all the snow in the yard) so that I can replenish my supply. 

olyman: I have a similar crawlspace on the back of my house. Someone added on a back porch/storage room in the 70's and I have been considering digging it out completely for just wood storage when I do my footer drains. Gotta figure out a system to keep that area upright if I do decide to dig it out. Got any more coal doors? haha

And I agree with everyone else about burning wood until I can't no more. I'll be 90 and still running saws. Screw the arabs, propane/gas companies, and anyone else who overcharges us to keep warm! Nothing like a woodburning fellas ingenuity for getting it to where we need it!


----------



## Marc (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my oil tanks filled today.

280 gallons since October. That's for heating a 250+ year old, 4,000 sq ft, uninsulated farmhouse with drafty windows from the 30's. Including DHW. Considering how cold it's been this winter, that really isn't too bad I don't think.


----------



## farm girl (Feb 3, 2010)

I like to put wood in the stove in the day but not at night. It ruins my nights sleep. I will be glad when spring is here!


----------



## Junkrunner (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## crowbuster (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, not tired of it. Have not bought any heating oil in 6 years and don't have any reason to. Been burning in the heatmor since 1st of oct. and will till mid may unless gets warm early. Also burn in the basement insert when really cold to offset the cold concrete floors, this is also my emergency backup or when the power is out heat, just can't run the blower. I cut mainly in the winter to beat the heat, poison ivy, oak, sumak, and skeeters, oh and those adorable ticks, deer, and wood. So nope, I love it but when it gets warm I'll be ready to go fishin.

C.B.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 3, 2010)

*I never thought I'd say this but..................*

I AM SICK OF WINTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where is this global warming i keep hearing about?

i guess like them killer bees,it just ain't made it here yet.


----------



## Techstuf (Feb 4, 2010)

> I AM SICK OF WINTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where is this global warming i keep hearing about?




Here's your global warming....and cooling....and warming:



http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/showthread.php?t=18430 

http://www.divulgence.net

http://www.isuma.tv/hi/en/inuit-knowledge-and-climate-change/tilted-earth-has-changed-everything

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/sports/Weird-Rip-Currents-Spook-La-Jolla-Divers.html 

http://www.physorg.com/news90905241.html 

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2009/12/08/Hawaii-sees-highest-surf-in-decades/UPI-33121260280870/ 

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/breaking/story/852054.html 

http://www.gpb.org/news/2009/07/27/scientists-dont-know-whats-causing-freak-tides

http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/000200907241023.htm 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=deep-water-ocean-currents-climate 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100110151325.htm 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8398 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/u...ctic-weather-gripping-britain-86908-21951250/


In summary, the earth is wobbling pretty good and it's seasonal tilt has widened considerably. The moon is playing rodeo all over the sky every two weeks. This wreaks havoc with earth's weather systems in numerous ways, as well as increases crustal stresses, which accounts for the increase in tsunami and 'quaketivity'.


Most people don't know that earth's crust is 3 to 4 times thinner proportionally speaking, than an eggshell.


http://franksanders.com/FrankSanders/Frankster's Blog/20A8FEC4-34B4-4956-88A5-4B1C37105A4E.html



Blessings in Christ Yeshua


----------



## Blazin (Feb 4, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Nah.
> I like the routine, and the cutting. The constantly new puzzle of felling every tree and playing with the saws.
> 
> What I could live without is stacking and hauling the splits.
> ...



Same here, The handlin twice part is gettin older by the cord!!! I tried payin a teenager up the road a few bucks to help me for the day....yeah right!!! After the first 2 loads on the dump truck (1 cord) his back hurt?!?! WTF!!

I need to look into buildin a 500' conveyor!


----------



## oldchuck (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not tired of burning yet but we're getting into cabin fever time. It's more comfortable this year since we got some insulation in this 100 year old house.

Haven't looked at this thread in a while and I see I have a request a few days back. Sorry AB. Here is your picture. Right off the truck into the cellar.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 4, 2010)

....tired....what tired of getting all of that money I could be spending on propane and tired of having a warm toasty home....not a chance!
The only propane I'm burning is for my fish house heater.
Burning wood means I'm still on ice...ye.....haawwwww!


----------



## superherk (Feb 4, 2010)

*gas companies*

be carful when you estimate you propane gas cost, i have a gas furnace for back up and a/c in the summer and a gas stove. when the first propane provider figured out i was only using a little gas he put me to the bottom of the delivery list and we ran out twice, no big deal except mother couldn`t cook! and i kept calling them and they ignored me. i swicthed to a diferent company with a resonable rate fro gas, then after the first year my gas went from 55cents a liter(we r in canada) to 95 cents, the anual rental on tanks $150, haserdous material dilivery, $20 each time thy come, and they come when they want, not when you call. I should have gone eletric if it werent for the gas cooking stove. we heat with wood so my yearly gas bill is only about $500 but alot of that is stupid little charges in the fine print of the contract. good luck and dont get rid of your wood stove!


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 4, 2010)

I am afraid to see our Electric bill for this month, its gonna really hurt. Unfortunately I have no way to burn wood for the few times we need Heat. But It would be sufficient as long as it didn't lose cooling in the summer.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 5, 2010)

*I flipped a coin.............*



Techstuf said:


> Here's your global warming....and cooling....and warming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and went with the warming this time.I traded my snowmobile for another motorcycle yesterday.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 5, 2010)

*they always hurt something*



Blazin said:


> Same here, The handlin twice part is gettin older by the cord!!! I tried payin a teenager up the road a few bucks to help me for the day....yeah right!!! After the first 2 loads on the dump truck (1 cord) his back hurt?!?! WTF!!
> 
> I need to look into buildin a 500' conveyor!



they fell kick ass when the video game is running or the friends show up with something they shouldn't have though.


----------



## Analyst Man (Feb 5, 2010)

Techstuf said:


> Here's your global warming....and cooling....and warming:



Although the moon is smaller than the earth, there is great comfort in knowing that it is also much further away. (hickup)


----------



## Blackjack1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> ....tired....what tired of getting all of that money I could be spending on propane and tired of having a warm toasty home....not a chance!
> The only propane I'm burning is for my fish house heater.
> Burning wood means I'm still on ice...ye.....haawwwww!



Nice fish Crappiekeith!!!


----------



## ktmsooner (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't ever ate any Minn. crappie, but i have ate my share of Oklahoma crappie. We mostly have white crappie. Nice! Ok back to the post. I am like some of you in the fact that I don't have to use wood for my only heat. I do heat and air for a living, but enjoy using the wood insert to heat our house. It may get to 0 once or twice a winter, but not for very long. I like cutting the wood and just being outside. Sure somtimes it's a pain, but overall I :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:wouldn't trade it for a room full of new furnaces, well maybe a whole room full!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know if Farm Girl got the furnace, but I'd say stick with the wood. I know I've cut over 5000 crds since 1981 and it hasn't hurt me one bit.
She probably just needs a faster saw. Lol
John


----------



## farm girl (Nov 23, 2010)

We have a furnace in the house but it is old and I am afraid it will quit and need to be replaced. We burn wood now and it really saves a lot of money. There is not enough wood on this farm so we have to get wood elsewhere. That is kinda fun.


----------



## mooseracing (Nov 23, 2010)

I've burned wood all my life, I hate it. But I can't afford the lump sums of LP.

I would like to eventually switch to geo-thermal but i don't want to rely on electric.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 23, 2010)

Stick to it. :agree2: You don't see beer belly loggers or waddling firewood harvesters around parking in handicapped spaces meant originally for amputees from combat.

You're a rarity in this obese world: you can go out, work, get heat, be outdoors, build the bod many ways. Damn, around here with ocean, woods, rural roads, we never see any kids playing out. When close to 1/2 of all elementary kids are obese ( not just "overweight" ) who's going to be our shield in the future ? Sad.

How many do you know that can say that they 'made' something today ? Never quit. Never.

Big rant................:angry2:


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 23, 2010)

Stop wasting this valuable resource and burning it in your fire places and furnaces. 

"It doesn't grow on trees you know"
:crazy1::crazy1:


----------



## scag52 (Nov 23, 2010)

I burnt at every home i ever lived at. I now have plenty of wood right where i live and was thinking about giving it up . Tired of the mess in the house and having to bring in the wood every day . I got a OWB and just love it . Less work and no mess inside . Wife gets a a break from the work of tending the stove when i'm not home too. Still kept the stove for the ambience efect.


----------



## John R (Nov 23, 2010)

Kingfisher said:


> The longer you keep active, the longer you live.



+1, I enjoy the exercise, I have been cutting and splitting wood for a few years now.
Guess when I get too old to cut it, I'll buy it. But not at some of the prices I see on here.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 23, 2010)

Been cuttin wood over 30 years and love it, but come February, I'm tired of 
building fires in the house and shop.


----------



## mustangwagz (Nov 23, 2010)

WE've heated my house since day one with the wood burning method. Back in 90, mom and dad bought this place and put a basic wood burner in. in 2006 i bought it from them. I been heating it with wood just as they have. Sure..its hard labor, but its fun labor. Gives me the chance to get out my toys and make noise at 7am! lol Plus it keeps me outta the house.. (tv is the devil...) Its WAY cheaper than natural gas! Like a a post i read a few above mine, it keeps ya from gettin fat and worthless. I know if i didnt chuck wood, i'd be a fatty mc-Fat pants. lol (Maybe?) Cuz if i didnt, i'd prolly sit here on "AS" or "ebay" spendin money instead. lol 

In the long run, cuttin, splittin, burning wood pays off! Keeps ya outdoors, in shape for the most part, and keeps the hard earned money in our pockets, where it belongs! Not in the pockets of all the big oil/electric tycoons. 

+2 for everyone who burns wood!


----------



## Rickochet (Nov 24, 2010)

Although I work for a large electric utility company and get a nice discount on my electricity, I still love to burn wood. I have what seems to be a never ending supply of wood on my property. Plus, cutting, splitting and stacking helps keep me in pretty good shape. 

And even more importantly----It makes my wife so happy to feel the warmth of the wood stove, especially when it snows. She even likes to have big snow storms so we can be stuck here at home. Alone. Just the two of us. :biggrinbounce2: 

Yep. I think I will always keep a few logs in the fire until I can't. Know what I mean????


----------



## farmermike (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, a year has gone by and guess what? I didn't put the propane furnace in yet and got the furnace going last week. Got about 4 cords of oak, ash, and elm in the basement. Halfway there. My back is killing me! I get into a rut every few years where I am sick of it then it's right back to normal. I do think in the not to distant future the wood furnace is going to go. I also heat a small shop with wood and I think that may be enough. Everyone is right about being out in the woods and getting exercise is the best part. Found a nice 10 point deer skull the other day by a tree I was getting ready to cut up. The cutting is fun but the loading, splitting, loading, stacking is the work part. Sure is fun to read all the responses.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 25, 2010)

I heat my upstairs with a large pellet stove for most of the coldest part of the heating season here in Ontario.Pellets here are about $4.95 CND/bag.
I use about 75 bags a year.
It works out well with the open concept space upstairs. Also have a great ceiling fan in the 14' cathedral ceiling over the living/dining/kitchen area so that helps.
But early and late season I heat with wood and a large woodstove centrally located in the basement.
Both are effective and the pellet stove is really cheap to run. About $400 for the heating season as opposed to $3000-$3500 for gas, electric oil or propane.
I guess I use about two or cords a year of firewood in the early and late burn season.
Not too bad but enough to keep me busy in the Fall, cutting, splitting and stacking.
It's fun!
~Stan
Madoc, Ontario, Canada
:chainsawguy:


----------



## avason (Nov 25, 2010)

Like stated by some guys..nothing beats going in the woods felling a tree and smelling that awesome 2 stroke smell. I can't think of any other way to get exercise. I used to go to the gym..now I go to the woods.


----------



## Holdstihl (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't think of any other way to get exercise. I used to go to the gym..now I go to the woods. [/QUOTE]

Same here, I don't miss that gym one bit, even though I feel like a truck hit me after a day of cutting. And I'll have to say that cutting for the OWB is much more enjoyble (used to have an inside stove). Bigger pieces, and just knowing none of it will ever see the inside of my house.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 28, 2010)

The only aspect of wood burning I'm getting tired of is bending over or kneeling to load my ground level insert. Wood burning devices at ground level just isn't a great design IMO. I fantasize about having a masonry heater with a waist level firebox and built in alcoves for wood storage. Some day.


----------



## gwiley (Nov 30, 2010)

After a few years of burning 10 cords/year I still really love to burn wood. Every time someone mentions their gas bill, complains about their house being cold, etc. I just smile. I am reminded again how much I enjoy almost every aspect of wood burning - I am grateful that I see it as a hobby rather than a chore.


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 1, 2010)

Burning gets tedious for me usually around May...mostly just because I'm eager for the seasons to change.

Love burning this time of year. Split up about a cord of 2011/12's supply yesterday. With the stove going in the house, it is a great tangible reminder as to why it's all worthwile


----------



## Laird (Dec 1, 2010)

gwiley said:


> After a few years of burning 10 cords/year I still really love to burn wood. Every time someone mentions their gas bill, complains about their house being cold, etc. I just smile. I am reminded again how much I enjoy almost every aspect of wood burning - I am grateful that I see it as a hobby rather than a chore.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## coog (Dec 1, 2010)

While I also love the savings aspect, my biggest payback is in not hearing that bloody furnace fan cycle every ten minutes. Hot enough here in the Summer that a/c is a fact of life, but I like to give the fan(s) the rest of the year off.


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 2, 2010)

Bring on the snow, bring on the cold AND bring on the wood heat!!!!!


----------



## Ambull (Dec 2, 2010)

farmermike said:


> I think maybe I'm getting burned out. It's not so much the burning wood, I love the heat it gives off, as it is all the work involved. I've been heating my house for 17 years with wood. Before that is was the folks house. I'm not getting any younger and its alot more work than it used to be. My time is limited and it seems every spare moment is spent cutting wood in the fall. I'm thinking of having an lp furnace installed for next year. The gov't rebate thing has helped to make up my mind. I'm not going to completely quit burning wood but it would be nice to burn it when I want not the other way around. I can afford the lp, thats not the issue. I've been cutting wood for so long it would seem weird to not have to depend on it. I would still heat my shop with wood and house during jan and feb, and imagine in no time I would have a five year supply for that. To only have to cut four or five cord a year would make it seem fun. I've got plenty of easy cutting so thats not the problem. Anybody else go through this. I have thought of just buying the wood but that isn't done much around hear. Would like to hear what you guys think. Thanks



Instead of buying that new LP furnace, go out and get some killer firewood equipment. Maybe a new saw, or a nice splitter. Maybe build a really nice woodshed. That should get you back in the spirit of things.


----------



## farmermike (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I've already got a 5100, 346 and 365 special along with a 028 av super and a 55 rancher. I think I'm set as far as chainsaws go I'm set. As far as splitters go, I have a three point mounted splitter that goes on a 1066 international. The tractor also has a loader on it. I can use a timberwolf tw-5 splitter when I want to. The timberwolf is awesome. The wood shed is an old cattle shed that will hold about a 100 cord of wood. Mind you I've only had about 10 cord in there at a time. I'm back into the swing of things, got about 10 cord cut this year so far. If it would just quit snowing I would easily get another 4 or 5 cord done before Christmas. Hope your wood cutting goes well for you.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm with Gwiley...glad I still enjoy my hobby of cutting/splitting/stacking/burning. 
Farmermike...that is pure blashemy...you never can have enough saws!


----------



## deerlakejens (Dec 3, 2010)

Fortunate out here to have big fir trees, so when they do go down and you spend a day bucking and splitting, you end up with with 1-2 cords of wood with easy to handle branches. A lot of the limbs are 4-6" diameter, so they get cut to firewood length as well. Easy to split, burn long and hot and leave little ash. My only problem is falling asleep when I sit down by the stove!


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

at my parent`s house we used firewood for 20 yrs+
now it is gas heated system. much comfortable. 
truth be told at some point I got tired of starting fire every day
especially when I came home in the winter and it was rather cold inside.
and after a while, there was too hot ...


----------



## farmermike (Dec 3, 2010)

I know what you mean by never having enough chainsaws. The 5100 was kind of a let down for me, but I've got my eye on a 346 ne. Wasn't to many years ago all I had was an 029 stihl. Didn't have any idea there were better saws out there. Just kept it filled with gas and oil and ran for over ten years. Cut a ton of wood with that saw. My first saw was a 042 stihl. Weighed a ton and when I got the 029 I was in heaven! I still love the sawing part, it's the rest I could do without sometimes.


----------

